# Dell Inspiron 1525 battery replacement doubts



## sakumar79 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all
    I have a two year old Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop. For the past couple of months, the battery has begun to seriously deteriorate in performance... If the laptop is switched off with full power, by the time I boot, only 5 minutes is now available before it turns off...

Hence, I am looking at replacing the battery. The following are my doubts
1. The laptop was purchased in the US. Will there be any difficulty getting replacement battery here? 
2. Should I contact Dell or will local stores have replacements?
3. Will it be possible to go for 9 cell batteries for improved battery life?
4. Can power surges affect battery life? Is it necessary to connect the power through a surge protector?
5. More often than not I use the laptop when connected to power, but regularly I need to work without power. Hence, I cant remove the battery as recommended by many. Is it better to have the power always on or regularly discharge the batteries?
6. I am thinking of getting a cooling pad to improve battery heat dissipation. I want one that is cheap (less than 1000 preferably) and effective. Please suggest brand and model along with approximate cost.

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bump... 40+ views but not even one reply for even one of the points? Guys, please help...

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 17, 2010)

> 1. The laptop was purchased in the US. Will there be any difficulty getting replacement battery here?


No . The same model is also available in India if I recall right. 


> 2. Should I contact Dell or will local stores have replacements?


I would go with Dell personally although a local dealer should be able to procure the same part if he sells Dell products as well. 


> 3. Will it be possible to go for 9 cell batteries for improved battery life?


Yes there is a nine cell battery series which can be used for extended battery life . however at the expense of an increased size. 


> 4. Can power surges affect battery life? Is it necessary to connect the power through a surge protector?


I do but I cannot answer this for sure. I guess its better to be safe than sorry. 


> 5. More often than not I use the laptop when connected to power, but regularly I need to work without power. Hence, I cant remove the battery as recommended by many. Is it better to have the power always on or regularly discharge the batteries?


This is a Myth. This may have been true for Ni-Cd batteries. However it is not for Li-Ion Batteries. However it is still recommended to do partial discharges and once in a while  so that the indicators on your laptop depict the amount of charge remaining correctly. 


> 6. I am thinking of getting a cooling pad to improve battery heat dissipation. I want one that is cheap (less than 1000 preferably) and effective. Please suggest brand and model along with approximate cost.


Id be wrong to suggest you one here since I don't use one personally .However check out ebay and you will find alot of models for you to pick from. Probably you could google the model types to see for good reviews .

Cheers.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have enquired with Dell and they said 6-cell battery costs 4.8k with immediate availability while 9-cell battery costs 7k with about 2 weeks waiting time. I have asked for 9-cell itself and they said they will contact as soon as it is available in stock...

So, now, main thing I need is advice regarding cooling pads...

Arun


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 28, 2010)

i will suggest you to go to Ebay and buy from there. I have a E1705 purchased from US and the battery was dead. I contacted the dell store and they said 7k for a 6 cell battery. I looked on Ebay and purchased one for 2.4k. It works like charm and gives me a backup of around 1:30 mins... rememeber mine is a 17" so backup is less. 

I suggest for for ebay and then make the decision.


----------

